# Woman foils robbery with Miller Lite



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Classic 

http://wasteofmybandwidth.com/?p=964


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Fewer calories, but still delivers a knockout


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Now if she had hit him with a beer of more substance like Guinness, she really could have hurt the guy.


----------

